# hello everyone.



## jacefox (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello.  I've been lurking the last week or so reading different posts while weighing the decision of which form of MA I might decide to choose.  I live in Huntsville, AL and have a narrow choice.  Essentially it boils down to a widely advertised MA Studio and a not so widely advertised MA Studio that have both been around awhile.  I'll be setting up training classes for myself and my spouse (she has an interest in terms of just self-defense).

Thought I'd stop in and say hello.  There seems to be a wealth of good information out there on this site and it has been very useful.  Glad to know it exists.

My family doesn't live in the worse part of Huntsville, but its not the greatest either.  A recent event made us both aware that we really don't know how to really protect ourselves in case we're attacked.  Luckily, our event resolved itself without becoming violent, but it does make you a little more aware that one needs to be more careful and proactive in avoiding certain situations.

We've had the discussions about self-defense and know where we stand in terms of guns, martial arts, etc. and feel very comfortable about our stance due to the fact we also have 2 children as well.  So we've decided to consider MA for not only self-defense, but also as a compliment to our current commitment to being more active.

I'm open to advice and know there is a lot of information on this site.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Omar B (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome man!  So what styles they offer around your way?


----------



## jacefox (Mar 24, 2009)

One offers Shin Nagare Karate - that's Spirit Made Steel (http://www.spiritmadesteel.com).  I can't seem to find the version of Karate the other offers at Alexander's from my research.  I'll find out when I contact them next week.

Jason


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello Jason and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome Jason and enjoy the site.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard and enjoy.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello Jason, welcome to MT . I'm glad your event didn't end in violence and I wish you luck in your search


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MasterWright (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome, I hope you find a style that suits your needs. Any art should give you some confidence and peace of mind.

Our family does World Taekowndo Federation Taekwondo. I have kids and they like the sport atmosphere with the art. Not to mention the cardio benefits and Olympic potential.


----------



## jacefox (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you, everyone.  I'll post an update once I figure out which way I'm going to lean.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Jace Brian Hodges teaches Genbukan Ninpo Bugei in that area might want to give it a look a great teacher.

http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?1712&cxDatabase_databaseID=1&id=23

Also I think there is MMA there as well.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello, welcome and happy posting

Michael


----------



## Fly (Apr 16, 2009)

jacefox said:


> Hello.  I've been lurking the last week or so reading different posts while weighing the decision of which form of MA I might decide to choose.  I live in Huntsville, AL and have a narrow choice.  Essentially it boils down to a widely advertised MA Studio and a not so widely advertised MA Studio that have both been around awhile.  I'll be setting up training classes for myself and my spouse (she has an interest in terms of just self-defense).
> 
> Thought I'd stop in and say hello.  There seems to be a wealth of good information out there on this site and it has been very useful.  Glad to know it exists.
> 
> ...


Jason,
I have a little Kenpo school right here in Huntsville. See my web site:
www.freewebs.com/vicskenpo
I teach out of a Wellness Center (GYM) and only 3 times p/week.
Call me after you view the site if you have any questions. Good luck on your search!
Vic


----------

